
Blogging with org-mode and Gitlab Pages - gjhenrique
https://gjhenrique.com/meta.html
======
xparadigm
Actually you can use ANY static site generator with github. Be it hugo,
octopress, jekyll, hakyll or your own hand.

That should be obvious because the “host-ability” of a static site doesn’t
depend much on the tool you used to create it. If it outputs html file, a http
server will serve them.

~~~
gjhenrique
Yes. You're absolutely right.

I should make it clear that Github Pages also supports vanilla HTML.

But, if you're using Markdown or org files, you'll have to export your content
to HTML in _your_ machine.

For Hugo, for example, you will need to install go, hugo, all its dependencies
and always remember to manually type an extra command to turn your posts to
HTML. Remember that you'll have to do this for ANY modification that you'd
wish to do.

For the automatic generation, at least the last time I used, Github Pages only
supported Jekyll.

